# '06 585 seatpost slippage ... i read the archives



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

i have a '06 585 (tangerine :thumbsup: ) and the seatpost (easton ec70) is slipping. i have the new seatclamp (square one) and i want to be sure i am torquing the bolt properly (maybe slipping because i don't want to deathgrip it on). anyone have the specific torque settings for the seatclamp ... and at the same time the torque settings for the stem to the carbon steer tube?

thanks in advance guys


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

i am reading 30-60 inch pounds ~=2 ft lbs !

And I also found the suggestion of using hairspray which may work. Another piece of info is the ec70 seatpost did start to erode on the finish and this may cause some slack. i suspect the hairspray and the proper torque will solve the problem. if not, i will put in an Al or Ti seatpost and scrap the C post.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Tacx Dynamic Carbon Assembly Paste. Works great.


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for the reply, i was starting to wonder if this forum is dead .... and everyone went someplace else...

i put the hairspray in and will ride today and see what happens. i really don't think anything is 'wrong' with the frame, rather it is just one of those 'things' that needs to get sorted out.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The best thing to use to aid in reducing slippage is Tacx assembly paste, not hairspray, which is water soluble.

60 inch pounds of torque is 5 foot-lbs (divide by 12). I've never seen the need to use a torque wrench. Use a 4-5-6 Y-style wrench or a short handled hex wrench and give the bolt a firm twist. If you actually crack a post with this technique, then the post was a piece of crap to start with.

If you want answers that are not really LOOK specific, go to the components and wrenching forum for a quick answer.

I've got two 585 frames and never had a post slippage problem, but I'm not afraid to tighten the clamp bolt adequately.


----------



## ddakin (Jun 2, 2004)

Funny you should mention this. I just posted this on another forum:

I'm researching the market for a seat post lock ring. Basically it would sit above the seat post clamp to keep carbon seat posts from slipping back into the frame. It would be extremely light (approx. 8 grams), but would serve the purpose as needed. They might also be convenient for people who have to remove their seat post for travel purposes. It would be an easy way to 'set' the height of your seat. These would be available in 27.2 and 31.6mm sizes

My question is have any of you had the problem of a carbon seat post slipping back into the frame? I'm just wondering if there's a need/marketplace for this. 

Cheers,
Dan Dakin
Chase Bicycle Products
www.chasebicycleproducts.com


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I've never had the problem myself, I use a Record carbon post in both a Look carbon frame and an aluminum frame. Never had it slip....knock on wood.

But your idea is a good one.




ddakin said:


> Funny you should mention this. I just posted this on another forum:
> 
> I'm researching the market for a seat post lock ring. Basically it would sit above the seat post clamp to keep carbon seat posts from slipping back into the frame. It would be extremely light (approx. 8 grams), but would serve the purpose as needed. They might also be convenient for people who have to remove their seat post for travel purposes. It would be an easy way to 'set' the height of your seat. These would be available in 27.2 and 31.6mm sizes
> 
> ...


----------

